# MTD Yardmachines 26" snowblower questions



## dennyb123 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just purchased a MTD Yardmachines 26" snowblower with a 208cc Powermore engine. First of all, who manufactures the motor?

Next, I want to hook up a light, The engine has a yellow circuit for a light and the red circuit is for grip warmers. Does anyone know the amp rating for each circuit?

If I hook up a light with to high of a wattage, can I cause any damage to the stator?

Thanks,
Denis


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

MTD imports the engine from China, that's all I can tell you. If you go on MTD's website, you might find an owner's manual for the unit (you'll need unit model number) which may tell you more about the lighting circuit. Or, you can call them - they're very helpful.


----------



## dennyb123 (Jan 4, 2009)

The snowblower came with an owners manual for the motor. It doesn't have any specs in it. It only has basic starting and maintnance procedures. Couldn't find any info on MTD website.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

800-800-7310
800-959-4683


----------



## dennyb123 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, finally found the info I was looking for. Yellow wire is 12 volt AC 20 watt, and red wire is 12 volt DC 20 watt.


----------

